# If You Could Meet One Famous Person...



## Jill (Nov 19, 2009)

If you could meet one famous person, who would it be?

I'd pick Stephen King. I've been reading him since I was a teenager and he has entertained me (and scared me, made me cry and made me laugh) for hours on end. I have a collection of his books including some "rare" ones. I'm a fairly obsessive and loyal fan.

As second runner up, I'd pick Dennis Miller. I love him and have for 20 years. So sharp and SO smart!!! Dennis Miller makes me LAUGH and he makes me THINK!

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

What about you? If you could meet one famous person, who would it be, and why?


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 19, 2009)

I would probably pick John Walsh,he has turned his own tradgedy,loss of his son,to helping so many others with Americas Most Wanted.I would just give him a hug and tell him thanks for giving awareness to all of us parents.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Nov 19, 2009)

I would want to meet Sylvia Brown. I find her extremly interesting. I watched ever show she had with Montel. I've even had a dream about her. Talked to her in a place I woke up and didn't recognize. It was really strange.


----------



## Gini (Nov 19, 2009)

I would like to meet Danny Thomas and thank him on behalf of my G-Granddaughter and all the children who are ill. Thank him for St Jude's and the research they do.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 19, 2009)

Here is an odd one for ya...Steve-o from the show "[email protected]"...because I think he would be so fun to hang out with...he is crazy!


----------



## Katiean (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, lets see. I have met and actually interviewed Colin Ray, Toby Keith, Lone Star, and a few others. Oh, I guess that should go under the other thread of what people don't know about me. I used to host a country music video show. Oh and the whole Osmond family were my neighbors. They are very nice people. So, who would I like to meet? Oh boy, that's a hard one. I am content in my quiet world. I guess I would like to meet Merl Hagerd or Waylon Jennings. Someone like that. Just because I really like their music and they sang when it really didn't pay that much.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 19, 2009)

Wyatt Earp...(does it matter if they are no longer living?) I would love to meet him and historical figures and pioneer women to get an actual account on what they went thru and how they lived back in the day.


----------



## Zora (Nov 19, 2009)

I would like to meet Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy!!!

I don't know which famous person alive today though.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 19, 2009)

Johnny Depp the sexiest man alive



:wub


----------



## bfogg (Nov 19, 2009)

Hope this is okay i would like to interview God and find out how he/she did things.Just don't want to meet in the usual way just yet..........


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 19, 2009)

Johnny Depp too!


----------



## SHANA (Nov 19, 2009)

Well I have met a few people I wanted to meet(Ian Miller and his 2 kids, also met and patted Big Ben on his retirement tour, I also talked with and was in Roger Deslauriers gorgeous round barn(2 years ago). I babysat Jennifer Fosters kids, Brin and Charlie a number of years ago while she was showing horses in Bromont, Quebec. She rode Zeus at the Barcelona Olympics. Very nice lady.)

Someone famous I would love to meet would be William Shatner. He was born here in Quebec. I also would love to meet Shia LaBeouf who is a very good actor. One actor I know personally is Michael Yarmush. He went to school with my younger brother and visited my parents house a number of times. For those who don't know who he is, he use to be the voice of Arthur The Aardvark in the cartoon, was in Nico The Unicorn, was in Kids Of The Round Tale, did the series My Life As A Dog, was in the movie Little Men as well just to name a few movies.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 19, 2009)

I would have loved to meet Christopher Reeve, but of course that is not possible now ....





I'm a huge Tom Welling fan (Smallville



) .... So I guess that I could settle for lunch with him


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Nov 19, 2009)

I've been lucky enough to recently meet/see the people that I've wanted to - Darren Hayes (singer of Savage Garden), New Kids on the Block, and Iris Johansen (famous author). I could officially die happy now. But I would still like to meet Alicia Moore (Pink) because I love her personality, and Gerard Butler for obvious reasons



.


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 19, 2009)

One of my faves to meet was Glenn Close. She was in Palm Beach at a horse show I was at, watching her daughter, and we chatted for about 30 mins. So cool! But to meet that I haven't met yet?....Well, that's easy...M-A-D-O-N-N-A! So cliche, I know. But as a closeted gay teen in the late 80's and 90's, she provided me with a lot of strength. Even though I'm not loving her music now, she's doing a lot of good in the world and has become a more healing, positive force in the world.

Also...Gerard Butler! What is it about him?


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Nov 19, 2009)

Leeana said:


> I would have loved to meet Christopher Reeve, but of course that is not possible now ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My grandmother used to clean his house years ago before he ever got to be famous. Just thought that was a neat tid bit.


----------



## minimule (Nov 19, 2009)

I would love to meet Tom Selleckand tour his ranch. He's gorgeous, a true cowboy and just the kind of person I like to associate with.


----------



## wildoak (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh I'll second Tom Selleck



, also James Garner just because he's always seemed like such a "real" guy.

Jan


----------



## HorseMom (Nov 20, 2009)

Marie Antoinette is definitely on my top list. I really think that she was just misunderstood and not truly a bad person. History tends to tell us that she a villain, but I think that her and her husband were just too young to run France. And I'd love to just see the dresses that she had in person. My goddess I love those dresses. If I could get away with wearing one of those gowns daily, I would. I'm afraid that if I tried that on any day other then Halloween, I'll be thrown into the loony bin.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 20, 2009)

Maxi'sMinis said:


> Johnny Depp the sexiest man alive


Im gonna hafta second this LOL



! He is my hero, I love that he can play any part to perfection!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 20, 2009)

Chris Daughtry




I've got the biggest crush on him!

There's plenty more but you said only one lol


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 20, 2009)

Well I have met alot of famous people - happens when you grow up in Calabasas and Malibu area



I forget who said it on here but I have met William Shatner...

But if I had to pick one person hmmmm well I would think it would be Oprah or Ellen Degeneres I think both are strong women who have broke thru so many cultural barriers and came out on top (and no I do not watch either of their shows LOL)

Ok and I must admit I have a slight crush on the guy from Dirty Jobs


----------



## PennyLane (Nov 20, 2009)

I will have to second Mike Rowe and Gerard Butler, but I'm so shy, I would probably be tongue tied and not be able to utter a word.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Nov 22, 2009)

I'd really be thrilled to meet Queen Elizabeth of England. She has always been a very good horsewoman, loves her dogs and horses and has race horses and lots of carriage horses.

Of course, I'd have to have many lessons in etiquette and proper decorum to meet and interact with HRH.

What a thing it would be to be friends with her and have her give me a tour of the Royal Mews and get to ride in one of her carriages! We could go to Ascot and wear big hats and lots of jewelry!

Another reason is, HRH looks very much like my late Mother.


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 22, 2009)

Without any doubt...Kathern Hepburn.



She has always seemed such a strong woman, even back when women were not taken seriously.



> Another reason is, HRH looks very much like my late Mother.


That is pretty cool, and another reasoin I always liked Kathern...she and my Mom could be sisters in looks.

I did meet the Queen; not that she would remember.






I was front-n-centre of the Honour Guard when she and Prince Phillip visited Nova Scotia back in the late 70's, and was one of the lucky ones chosen to attend the Reception later. I was so surprised to see how small she is...she was even shorter than my 5'2".


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll third Mike Rowe! I could watch/listen to him all day long


----------



## Sterling (Nov 22, 2009)

I had to add another one I forgot! Cesar Millan!


----------



## Indy's mom (Nov 24, 2009)

My top pick would be Jon Bon Jovi!!!!!!












I have been in love with him since 1983 and have only missed 1 of his concert tours since then!!





Tammy


----------



## loveminis (Nov 24, 2009)

I would like to meet the Dalai Lama. I would love to listen to him talk about his thoughts.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 24, 2009)

This is easy...Santa and Mrs. Claus!!!

And I have heard lots of great stories about my great great grandmother I wish I could have met her. The stories of her remind me of myself.

neat post, jill


----------



## drk (Nov 25, 2009)

First for me on a non-famous scale.... I Wish I could have met my Grandparents. Very sad for me that they were all gone before I was born. I've longed to know them my whole life





Now on a Famous scale...

Would have loved to have met Princess Diana and Elvis Presely and still would love to meet GEORGE STRAIT !!!!


----------



## drk (Nov 25, 2009)

Whoops sorry hit enter twice...LOL


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 26, 2009)

I would love to meet Lady GaGa. I just love her and all her music her dancing, plus shes not too hard on the eyes either



Shes seems like such a sweet person, a few days ago she ordered 80 pizzas for her fans waiting to meet her in the cold



Some one who isn't famous is my great grandfather, i guess we were so much alike, love of horses (had 60-70 horses) liked the same gum sit the same way in chairs, look alike, i think it'd be cool to meet him, our taste in horses would probably be different though... 30" minis compared to 17 hand Percherons, Shires, and Belgians

Dan


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Nov 26, 2009)

~Dan said:


> I would love to meet Lady GaGa. I just love her and all her music her dancing, plus shes not too hard on the eyes either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She (along with Natasha Bedingfield) was an opening act for New Kids on the Block when they did their come back tour. No one had any idea who she was. She came out dressed really goofy, but she got everyone up and dancing. People even seemed to enjoy her more than Natasha. Afterward, I went to several music stores to see if I could get her CD and NO ONE had heard of her. It was really frustrating! A few months later, they started playing "just dance" on the radio and her popularity just blew up.


----------



## krissy3 (Nov 27, 2009)

I would like to have Tom Dorance over for Dinner. I would also like to have someone out of the time of the Salom witch trials to tell me more about that period , a Pioneer woman perhaps. I would like to have Monet paint a picture from my balcony so I could watch.


----------



## JustAGamble11 (Nov 27, 2009)

Mmmm Mine would definetly have to be Taylor Lautner from Twilight! Mmmmmm he is delicious!!!! and has the best personality! he is also a GREAT actor!!

mm hot werewolves!


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 27, 2009)

I absolutely am a die hard gaga fan. I herd Just Dance one day on my friends i pod, and well it grew from there. I don't really see why people criticize her so much. Theirs all these roomers about her being trans gender... so, why dose it matter, i don't believe them, i think shes a very extraordinary, beautiful women who's taking the world by storm. I hope to get her new CD, my friend text ed me today and said she was Ellen, she played the piano and was sooo excellent, speechless made me speechless, and she looked relatively pedestrian for her. OK, sorry for my rant





Dan


----------



## luckymeacres (Dec 2, 2009)

Andy Baldwin, Bachelor #10, my hero, not to mention very sexy, all around great guy.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay Im going to be number??? On Gerald Butler. YUM. Thats some nice eye candy! lol. Another pick for me would have to be Trace Adkins. Another eye candy. And I just love his voice, videos and songs. And 3rd would have to be Rob Zombie! Man do I love this man. He makes some of the craziest movies ever. Imo, I think his remakes of the Halloween movies were almost ( I said almost, heehee ) as good as the original. These are my picks of famous people.

And to just throw out there that I almost met some famous people. Before Rascal Flatts became so popular they were here in my town signing autographs. The line was soooo long and I had some where to go that I just couldnt stand in line and wait, but I did see them in person. Just never got to say Hello!


----------



## miniwhinny (Dec 8, 2009)

If I could only pick one I'd have a hard time choosing between Mahatma Ghandi and Tenzin Gyatso the 14th Dalai Lama. I suppose logically I'd have to pick Tenzin because then I'd be getting not only his knowledge but that of the 13 reincarnations who came before him lol Wow 14 all in one that dude must have a huge brain





But joking aside. I think Mahatma Ghandi and the Dalai Lama are the two most significant men of peace and love who have ever existed and either one of them would be my pick.


----------



## Marty (Dec 8, 2009)

God

Its time I have some answers.

If he's unavailable, I'd love to sit and talk things over with Jesus.


----------



## sdmini (Dec 8, 2009)

John Wayne


----------



## Rocket's mom (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm going to show my age, but Tom Selleck is my all time favorite fantasy!!






Janie

Star Hill Farm

Winchester KY


----------



## Allure Ranch (Dec 8, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]_I'd like to met Robert Redford.... He seems like he's at peace with life and nature._[/SIZE]


----------



## anita (Dec 8, 2009)

OK when you all show your age I'll show mine

Rollingstone Mick Jagger


----------



## rubyviewminis (Dec 8, 2009)

Tom Selleck

Sam Elliot

Hugh Jackman

Mike Rowe

Bruce Springsteen




Too Many?


----------

